# Phoenix Suns Forum Poster of the Month!



## Seuss

Hey, just to reward are great posters, I thought we would give out a monthly award.
The MVP award will be given to the best poster of that month. Joe and I will vote at the end of each month. And ask you five questions about yourself.


*The MVP Award*

- _MVP award is for the Most Valuable Poster. This person is very active on the
site, always starting discussions and always giving his opinion about the Suns._


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Phoenix Suns Monthly Awards!*



Dr. Seuss said:


> *The Barkley Award*
> 
> - _The Barkley award is for the funniest, wackiest poster of the Phoenix Suns board.
> Always the jokester and always the one to be the butt end of a joke. :biggrin: _


Congradulations to _Aylwin_, for winning the Barkley award for the month of February.



> *The Al McCoy Award*
> 
> - _The Al McCoy award is for the most intelligent, committed poster. Always there to give
> advice, facts, and interesting opinions on the Phoenix Suns._


Congradulations to_ Helvius_, for winning the McCoy award for the month of February.



> *The Matrix Award*
> 
> - _The Matrix award is for the most creative, fun, and imaginative poster. Always having
> fun and keeping the board cool._


Congradulations to _WildByNature_, for winning the Matrix award for the month of February.

To Suns Fans: The more you post, the better of a chance you have of winning one of these
awards.


----------



## WildByNature

*Re: Phoenix Suns Monthly Awards!*

Wow, the Matrix Award, I am honored.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Phoenix Suns Monthly Awards!*



Dr. Seuss said:


> Congradulations to _Aylwin_, for winning the Barkley award for the month of February.


Hey, I just noticed. This is cool! Thanks!


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: Phoenix Suns Monthly Awards!*

You guys have done a great job with this place since I was a big time regular.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Phoenix Suns Monthly Awards!*



Carbo04 said:


> You guys have done a great job with this place since I was a big time regular.


Thanks but I can't take all the credit.  :groucho:


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Phoenix Suns Monthly Awards!*

Alright, I added another award.


The MVP award.


----------



## Helvius

*Re: Phoenix Suns Monthly Awards!*

Thanks ^_^. Considering I got a rep saying "you post the dumbest **** ever", this is a bit of a turnaround and nice .


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Phoenix Suns Monthly Awards!*



Dr. Seuss said:


> *The Barkley Award*
> 
> - _The Barkley award is for the funniest, most entertaining poster of the Phoenix Suns board.
> Always having fun and always clutch. :biggrin: _


Congradulations to _Phoenix32_, for winning the Barkley award for the month of March.



> *The McCoy Award*
> 
> - _The McCoy award is for the most intelligent, committed poster. Always there to give
> advice, facts, and interesting opinions on the Phoenix Suns._


Congradulations to _IceMan23and3_, for winning the McCoy award for the month of March.


> *The Matrix Award*
> 
> - _The Matrix award is for the most creative, fun, and imaginative poster. Always having
> fun and keeping the board cool._


Congradulations to _Carbo04,_ for winning the Matrix award for the month of March.



> *The MVP Award*
> 
> - _MVP award is for the Most Valuable Poster. This person is very active on the
> site, always starting discussions and always giving his opinion about the Suns._


Congradulations to _Helvius_, for winning the MVP award for the month of March.


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: Phoenix Suns Monthly Awards!*

Fitting I win the Matrix award because you know how I always support the Matrix! 

Thanks for the award. Go Suns!


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Phoenix Suns Monthly Awards!*



Dr. Seuss said:


> *The Barkley Award*
> 
> - _The Barkley award is for the funniest, most entertaining poster of the Phoenix Suns board.
> Always having fun and always clutch. :biggrin: _


Congradulations to _123_, for winning the Barkley award for the month of April.



> *The McCoy Award*
> 
> - _The McCoy award is for the most intelligent, committed poster. Always there to give
> advice, facts, and interesting opinions on the Phoenix Suns._


Congradulations to _Zei_Zao_, for winning the McCoy award for the month of April



> *The Matrix Award*
> 
> - _The Matrix award is for the most creative, fun, and imaginative poster. Always having
> fun and keeping the board cool._


Congradulations to _Aylwin_, for winning the Matrix award for the month of April.



> *The MVP Award*
> 
> - _MVP award is for the Most Valuable Poster. This person is very active on the
> site, always starting discussions and always giving his opinion about the Suns._


Congradulations to _Carbo04_, for winning the MVP award for the month of April.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Phoenix Suns Monthly Awards!*



Dr. Seuss said:


> Congradulations to _Aylwin_, for winning the Matrix award for the month of April.


Another award. That is so cool! Thanks! :clap2:


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: Phoenix Suns Monthly Awards!*

Thanks guys for the MVP award. That's awesome. I was out of town all last week on a business trip and got stuck a couple extra days with car trouble. But I have been seeing all the playoff games, and am now ready to re-join you guys on here rooting on the Suns!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Phoenix Suns Monthly Awards!*



Carbo04 said:


> Thanks guys for the MVP award. That's awesome. I was out of town all last week on a business trip and got stuck a couple extra days with car trouble. But I have been seeing all the playoff games, and am now ready to re-join you guys on here rooting on the Suns!



Welcome back man :cheers: . We were wondering what happened cuz we saw your sig about being gone. Good to hear it was nothing too serious.


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: Phoenix Suns Monthly Awards!*



Dissonance19 said:


> Welcome back man :cheers: . We were wondering what happened cuz we saw your sig about being gone. Good to hear it was nothing too serious.



Yeah, it wasn't too big of a deal. I had a busted CV axle in my driver side/front tire. The machanics were just super slow about finding the problem, getting the part, and fixing it. Terrible service but at least it got fixed. :cheers:


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: Phoenix Suns Monthly Awards!*

Wow, the Al McCoy award.

I'd like to thank God and/or Allah for this award... but not Buddha or any of his representatives. Dude still owes me $15 and I refuse to thank him until he pays up.

Glad that my posting from a pure basketball perspective has gotten me something at least. Nobody ever pays attention to the posts that are well thought out and actually true, they just want to argue about how much Kobe sucks/rocks.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Phoenix Suns Monthly Awards!*



Dr. Seuss said:


> *The Barkley Award*
> 
> - _The Barkley award is for the funniest, most entertaining poster of the Phoenix Suns board. Always having fun and always clutch. :biggrin: _


Congradulations to IceMan23, for winning the Barkley award for the month of May.



> *The McCoy Award*
> 
> - _The McCoy award is for the most intelligent, committed poster. Always there to give
> advice, facts, and interesting opinions on the Phoenix Suns._


Congradulations to NFFL, for winning the McCoy award for the month of May.



> *The Matrix Award*
> 
> - _The Matrix award is for the most creative, fun, and imaginative poster. Always having
> fun and keeping the board cool._


Congradulations to Jammin, for winning the Matrix award for the month of May.



> *The MVP Award*
> 
> - _MVP award is for the Most Valuable Poster. This person is very active on the
> site, always starting discussions and always giving his opinion about the Suns._


Congradulations to Carbo04, for repeating as this months MVP winner.


----------



## Jammin

*Re: Phoenix Suns Monthly Awards!*

Holy smokes! I won an award? lol... Surprising.

Thanks.


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: Phoenix Suns Monthly Awards!*

I might have to change my nname to Steve Nash since I repeated and all. :biggrin:

Thanks guys!


----------



## nffl

*Re: Phoenix Suns Monthly Awards!*

Appreciate it. :cheers:


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Phoenix Suns Monthly Awards!*



Dr. Seuss said:


> *The McCoy Award*
> 
> - _The McCoy award is for the most intelligent, committed poster. Always there to give
> advice, facts, and interesting opinions on the Phoenix Suns._


Congradulations to _Jammin_, for winning the McCoy award for the month of June.



> *The Matrix Award*
> 
> - _The Matrix award is for the most creative, fun, and imaginative poster. Always having
> fun and keeping the board cool._


Congradulations to _Zei_Zao_, for winning the Matrix award for the month of June.



> *The MVP Award*
> 
> - _MVP award is for the Most Valuable Poster. This person is very active on the
> site, always starting discussions and always giving his opinion about the Suns._


Congradulations to _IceMan23_, for winning the MVP award for the month of June.

I got rid of the Barkley award.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Phoenix Suns Monthly Awards!*

Wow, I don't know what to say.... this is my first trophy that I've ever won! When do I get the trophy?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: Phoenix Suns Monthly Awards!*

Neat, first the Al McCoy award and then the Matrix award. 

I'm Al McMatrix, and am completely unable to create off the dribble!


----------



## Seuss

K, we're just having an MVP for a month. I will show you the format thing when we select the winner for July. We ask the MVP of the forum five questions about life/basketball.

Questions will change if that guy wins again.


----------



## Seuss

*July Poster of the Month*​
*Username: Nffl
Real name: Sam
Age: 17
Favorite Movie: Rounders or The Rock I guess, but they will both be beat out by Rambo IV when it comes out. If you haven't seen the trailer for it then go to youtube and watch it now.
Favorite Color: Blue I guess
Favorite Sport other then bball: football
Favorite Suns Player: Steve Nash
Favorite Suns Moment: Steve Nash draining the 3 on the Nets last year in the closing seconds to send the game into overtime, or Suns-Mavs last year when Nash drained a 3 to tie it up and send it into OT (because I was there screaming my *** off lol)*

*Poster Stats: 25 total posts for the month, 1 thread started
Honorable Mention: Preacher*


----------



## Seuss

*August Poster of the Month*​
*Username: Zei_Zao_LS
Real name: Blake
Age: 19
Favorite Movie: Pulp Fiction
Favorite color: Green?
Favorite Suns player: Leandro Barbosa
Favorite Suns moment from 06/07: Barbosa's game winner over Chicago.*

*Poster Stats: 15 total posts for the month
Honorable Mention: IceMan23*


----------



## Seuss

*September Poster of the Month*​
*Username: Iceman23and3
Real name: Ilan
Age: 24(as of three days ago)
Favorite Movie: Graduate and LOTR
Favorite color: Green
Favorite Suns player: Marion (all time is KJ)
Favorite Suns moment from 06/07: Barbosa for the WIN........ (Marjele shouts MA THE MEATLOAF!) Barbosa's game winner against Chicago on the road.*

*Poster Stats: 55 total posts for the month, 2 threads started
Honorable Mention: The Rattler*


----------



## Dissonance

With the season starting soon, I think we should bring back the 3 awards.


----------



## Seuss

*October Poster of the Month*​*
Username: The Rattler
Real name: Michael
Age: 41
Favorite Movie: Braveheart
Favorite color: Black
Favorite Suns player: PAST:Barkley Present:Nash
Favorite Suns moment from 06/07:*


----------



## the rattler

It's an honor and a privledge....

I might have to put this idea into my website...


----------



## Seuss

*November Poster of the Month*​
*Username: MeirToTheWise
Real name: Meirwise
Age: 21
Favorite Movie: V for Vendetta
Favorite Color: Blue
Favorite Current Suns player: Steve Nash
Favorite All-Time Suns: Just about everyone that's played for the Suns except Robert "Cheapshot" Horry >_>
Favorite Suns moment from 06/07: Steve Nash hitting the 3-pointer to send the last regular season game against Dallas into OT, and outdueling Dirk in a battle of the MVPs.*


----------



## MeirToTheWise

..


----------



## Dissonance

Meirwise? You should sue your parents if you that's your real name.

oh and congrats!


----------



## MeirToTheWise

..


----------



## Dissonance

Ha, yeah, I wasn't sure if it was your real name and you were just using part of your name here. But I was really kidding anyway. That's actually pretty interesting. lol and yeah that is ironic. Start drinking! j/k


----------



## the rattler

Congrats Meirwise.... I guess you, Iceman and myself can just take turns rotating..LOL!


----------



## Seuss

So your last name is spelled Meerwise? Or it is actually Meirwise? 

You live in Phoenix?


----------



## MeirToTheWise

..


----------



## Dissonance

MeirToTheWise said:


> Lol, "Meerwise" was so you all could know how to pronounce it in English. The actual spelling is Meirwise, and it is my first name. My full name is Meirwise Alexander Dagan ^_^ As for my location, I live in Fairfax, Virginia (basically 20 min drive from DC). I became a Suns fan simply due to chance, lol. Game 3 of the 1993 NBA Finals was the first NBA game I actually saw live on TV, and I remember for w/e reason wanting them to win, and they did ^_^


Virginia eh? You a UVA or VT fan by any chance?


----------



## MeirToTheWise

..


----------



## Dissonance

Ah, if you said UVA fan, I wouldn't have been able to look at you the same again lol.

Redskins? Horrible what just happened. (RIP Sean Taylor).

I'm a Ravens fan myself. I love football more than I do bball.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

..


----------



## Seuss

MeirToTheWise said:


> Lol, "Meerwise" was so you all could know how to pronounce it in English. The actual spelling is Meirwise, and it is my first name. My full name is Meirwise Alexander Dagan ^_^ As for my location, I live in Fairfax, Virginia (basically 20 min drive from Washington DC). I became a Suns fan simply due to chance, lol. Game 3 of the 1993 NBA Finals was the first NBA game I actually saw live on TV, and I remember for w/e reason wanting them to win, and they did. I think someone else was cheering for the Bulls, and so I cheered for the Suns, and ended up liking them a lot. And since then, I've followed every season. ^_^


And I thought Sean was a special name. =(

Does Meirwise mean anything to your family? (the name, not you) lol


----------



## MeirToTheWise

..


----------



## the rattler

I would love to meet you guys and go out for a beer... I hang out at Swizzlesticks....

Let us go out for a beer and have a good time...


----------



## MeirToTheWise

..


----------



## Seuss

That'd be fun, but two problems for me,
1) not legally allowed to drink
2) don't live in Phoenix

Most of our Suns fans don't live in AZ. 

That's quite the name Meir, you have a lot to live up to. lol


----------



## MeirToTheWise

..


----------



## Seuss

MeirToTheWise said:


> We should attempt to get some Suns fans who are actually from Arizona, haha. The good part about the Suns fans on this board is that we've all been following the team for quite some time and just aren't a bunch of bandwagoners ^_^
> 
> And, yep I'll try to live up to the names, hahaa... It'd be easier if I get the riches associated with those names, lol.
> 
> On a side note, I've been thinking of ideas lately on how we can try to get more Suns fans onto this board. You all got any ideas swimming around in your head?


Joe and I have tried a few things, nothing really seems to work.

I'm up for new ideas.
You would also think that we would have a decent amount of Suns fans, considering how popular they've become in the last 2/3 years.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Dr. Seuss said:


> Joe and I have tried a few things, nothing really seems to work.
> 
> I'm up for new ideas.
> You would also think that we would have a decent amount of Suns fans, considering how popular they've become in the last 2/3 years.


Yeah, that's what puzzled me too... This is one of the funnest teams to watch and follow. I'll list some of the ideas I got here or pm them to you. W/e works for you.


----------



## DaRizzle

*this post is entirely off-topic and 100% bait*


----------



## the rattler

DaRizzle said:


> *this post is entirely off-topic and a 100% bait*


You're just too funny *edit* fan.... If I would have made a post like this on your team board then I would have been hit with "a warning"...


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Kinda ironic that a Laker fan posted our picture as a sucky team considering we've ousted them in the playoffs 2 straight years ^_^


----------



## the rattler

I didn't find Da Rizzles post insulting at all...

Maybe it's just me but I like to fight....

If the post was racially offensive or bad name calling, then I would say take it down....

Nothing wrong in some fun ribbing and that's all I have to say about that....


----------



## Seuss

the rattler said:


> I didn't find Da Rizzles post insulting at all...
> 
> Maybe it's just me but I like to fight....
> 
> If the post was racially offensive or bad name calling, then I would say take it down....
> 
> Nothing wrong in some fun ribbing and that's all I have to say about that....


Well if that was the case Joe and I wouldn't be necessary. So to keep people thinking we're important, we edit stuff like that.


----------



## roninpenguin

Dang, I didn't even get to see what was edited.

Anyway, I know that I am probably the newest guy around here, but I think it would be cool to try and organize a get together to watch a road game at some sports bar and grill that everyone could get to (even if you are not old enough to drink).


----------



## Seuss

roninpenguin said:


> Dang, I didn't even get to see what was edited.
> 
> Anyway, I know that I am probably the newest guy around here, but I think it would be cool to try and organize a get together to watch a road game at some sports bar and grill that everyone could get to (even if you are not old enough to drink).


That'd be interesting......... I doubt anyone has the time or the money to travel to Phoenix. 

You live in AZ?


----------



## roninpenguin

All my life.

And, yeah, I don't expect anyone to make a road trip out of it.

Although that would be kind of neat...


----------



## Seuss

That's cool. I've always wanted to go to Phoenix sometime. Maybe sometime in my life, buy some Suns tickets and make a road trip out of it. That'd be interesting.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Yeah, it's definately something I'd want to do too, especially when you consider how special this Suns team is. Life's just stuck in busy mode right now >_>


----------



## the rattler

Dr. Seuss said:


> Well if that was the case Joe and I wouldn't be necessary. So to keep people thinking we're important, we edit stuff like that.


Not true....

You and Joe are very important... You guys look out for spam and posts that are filled with vulgar languange and you put them in their place....

Just a suggestion but I think all forums should have a forum called "the smack board" and have a little fun.... I know you Mods, ADMINS and owners of the webite have that special place...

I would have eaten Da Rizzle for lunch and Ice Man would have eaten him for dinner and I know Iceman would have had room for desert....

Maybe it is time for this forum to change a little because you guys have made it like we can't go to other teams boards and have a little fun ribbing....

Not to mention that my constitutional right of freedom of speech being taken away and having fun just might be politically uncorrect....

Oh Yeah! If our founding Fathers of this great country were worried about being poltically correct then we would still be under "British rule"...

GOODNIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## Seuss

*December Poster of the Month*​
*User: IceMan23and3
Real name: Ilan
Age: 24
Favorite song: Citizen Erased by Muse
Favorite music: Rock
How many NBA games have you attended: at least 200
Current school status: Workin for an insurance company by day and getting my Masters by night
Poker or Solitare: I like to play the Legend of Soltaire *


----------



## Dissonance

*January Poster of the Month*


*604flat_line*​


----------



## Dissonance

*February Poster of the Month*


*MeirToTheWise*​


----------



## MeirToTheWise

..


----------



## Hyperion

grats.


----------



## 604flat_line

lol you didn't ask me for info


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, starting with you, I wasn't gonna bother with asking the winner info.


----------



## Dissonance

*March Poster of the Month*


*Arclite*​


----------



## Seuss

Good job to everyone who is making this forum so live, and "hip". Keep up the good posting!


----------



## DaRizzle

the rattler said:


> I would have eaten Da Rizzle for lunch and Ice Man would have eaten him for dinner and I know Iceman would have had room for desert....


lol...just saw this comment from a few months ago...


----------



## MeirToTheWise

I demand a recount >_>

LOL, siiiike. Congrats Arcy ^_^


----------



## Seuss

*April Poster of the Month*


*123*​


----------



## ¹²³

Thanks boys. I don't really post much, but I appreciate the award.


----------



## Hyperion

¹²³ said:


> Thanks boys. I don't really post much, but I appreciate the award.


It's for the porn


----------



## Seuss

Very good porn, I might add!!


----------

